# Labeled poison/skull and crossbones object



## Screwtop (Jul 7, 2021)

I don' try to collect poison bottles with the original contents, I just end up with them.  This is a neat ca. 1915-1925 triangular poison bottle withe the original label, cork and contents. As to what exactly it is, I don't know. I've heard of "Triloids" but not "Trilets". 








Also, does anyone know what this thing is? It's small, a little over 1.5 in. in length. I'm not exactly sure what it's made of either.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 7, 2021)

The metal thing is a game piece from an expanded version of Clue called Master Detective that came out back in the 80s.


----------

